
Lawmakers Push to Invest Billions in Semiconductor Industry to Counter China - walterbell
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/06/11/business/economy/semiconductors-chips-congress-china.html
======
11thEarlOfMar
You're going to need more 10s.

10s of billions over 10 years would be 1s of billions per year.

Global Semiconductor companies spent $100 Billion _last year_ [0]

[http://www.koreaherald.com/view.php?ud=20200417000516](http://www.koreaherald.com/view.php?ud=20200417000516)

